# Turbo Talon



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey,
I was thinking of selling my Talon and buying a 240sx because I would like to get into drifting and handling more. My first question is, how does a 240sx with a SR20DET compare to my car. 

My modifications:
Free mods, Hacked MAS
Crushed BOV
Boost Controller @ 16.5 psi
Apexi S-AFC
2G Fuel Rail, Injectors, and FPR @ 43 psi
Gauges, Boost & EGT
3" DIY Intake w/ K&N
2.5 cat-back w/ test pipe
Revised Lifters
1.7" drop
BG Syncroshift (Shitty DSM trannies)

In the middle of installing:
DIY Upper Intercooler Pipe 
Supra SMIC 
Porting 2G Manifold
Porting stock 14b turbo
Porting 2G O2 Housing

With what is installed now, I should be running atleast a 14.0 with a nice launch. 
Ok, now for a few questions. Is it as strong as the 4G63? These motors have seen 400 hp without breaking. What does it take to swap in the motor? Just give me some generally info or comparisons, thanks a lot guys.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please make sure you post in the correct areas.. this was originally posted in the NPM area... which is used to discuss NPM Projects and articles,,,

thanks


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

My good friend aslo has a eagle talon tsi. I know stock that they can handle more power and definately launch better. Is you talon awd or fwd, auto or stick, these are both factors even built up the sr20 cannot handle the same power that a talon can


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

With all the work you havve puy into your talon you should invest in upto 20 lbs of boost


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

i have both a talon and 240 with the sr swap. my talon ran a 14.2 with cat-back,k&n and boost controller. the 240 is pretty much stock except for a turbo-back exhaust and front mount. it is a little faster than the talon. i think that if i put a downpipe and new intercooler on the talon the talon would be a lot faster. but at the same time the 240 was only running the stock 7lbs of boost. i have to say that i like the 240 better as i have plans on using it as my race car and the talon as a daily driver


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

that would be a good choice to make the talon a daily driver how many lbs of boost on it yes invest in front mount what conversion on your 240


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

i think that a turbo talon is more of a rally car than a street racer


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

the talon runs about 16-17 lbs of boost at the track and has had no problems with fuel cut except in cold weather with the boost spiking. as for the 240 it has a s13 conversion. i just made a boost controller for it so i will probably run around 12lbs now. i put in a 300zx fuel pump so it should be fine. i need to get a bigger turbo.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know that much about cars, I am still learning, but one thing I definitely know is that the talon(if manual) can be moded to go faster than the 240 and probably for less money too. Most of my friends own DSMs so I have learned a lot from them, keep the talon!


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

turbo DSMs are DEFINITELY much easier to mod and make faster with a very small budget. with around $100 or less, it's possible to make a turbo AWD DSM dip into the 13s. 

both the 4G63 and the SR20DET have their fair share of problems, so one isn't necessarily better than the other. 4G63s can usually handle quite a bit of boost, completely stock, while it's highly recommended that you not boost any higher than 10psi on the SR, without a few safety modifications.


----------



## Matt240DET (Sep 18, 2002)

a 1g awd with intake boost fuel pump and exhaust (and the free mods)should hit high 12's i know a guy that hit 12.5 with this set up, and many running in the 12.9's. if you have a fwd talon get the 240, i had a 95 gst with about 275 whp and that thing just spun them into 3rd...parts for the 1g would be much easier to find, only problem is that there are so many of them out there it would be difficult to do something that hasn't been done a million times, which could be good if you don't know very much about cars be cause a lot of people could help you


----------

